# Ah!.. Happy drunks.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Can't ever remember being as bad as >this< .. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can't ever remember being as bad as ......

That's the problem Ray, when you are as bad as that, sadly, you can't remember it!

So, who knows!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Ray.
Just wasted another half an hour watching all the other drunk videos.

Ray.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Could this be why we haven't heard of seamus for a while.?? :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Trouble is that this behaviour is now being seen as "normal" for some odd reason

Sad isnt it ?? :lol: 

I particularly enjoyed the chap in the shop though :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 

Hilarious.

Warning extreme choking hazard-do not watch this whilst eating shredded wheat. 8O


----------

